
Reboost – A super-fast dev server for rapid web development - sarsamurmu
https://github.com/sarsamurmu/reboost
======
sarsamurmu
This was made because I wanted something which would work with both ES modules
and CommonJS modules. It is pretty stable. Just open an issue if you want
something :D

